# A new year and new goals



## Manny (Jan 3, 2011)

Well right now I am resting and will have an apointemt with a doctor this day, on december 30Th I've got a muscular thing that makes my lower back aches a lot and almost every kinf of moment hurts me a lot, maybe I pull a lower back muscle cause when I was wasjing my face early in the morning as I bend to reach the sink I felt a terrible pain in the lower back but well lets the doctor say what it is.

New year and new goals and wants to, this year want to go back to kenpo karate or learn/train another martial art, the only karate I know in my city is Shotokan and Okinawa Karate Do (this is the brand name of th franchise of schools from Grand Master Antonio Lopez Marquez 10th Dan Black Blet) if I recall Okinawa karate Do is Shyto Ryu based.

Definetively I will search some more on my city and I think doctor will sent me to rest (no training) so i will have some time to search and see.

I am intersted about something with more hand techs cause my TKD background has almost cero handtechs and offcourse I want something morer self defense oriented that olimpic tae kwon do sparring.

What can you tell or advise me?

Respectfully...

Manny


----------

